# Thoughts on Waps Applause?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

solid, using type of horse, if a bit 'fluffy'.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have heard good things about the bloodline, though you don't really hear anything about them any more as far as competing.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Foundation bred, and some of these horses did okay on the open English circuit, but not on the Appaloosa circuit itself.
Personally, I don't like him. There are some better Appaloosa sport horse types, if that is what you are looking for
he looks front end heavy to me


----------

